# iPad Pro 9.7 pour lecture



## Vegus (8 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour !

Je me permets de créer ce sujet car j'ai plusieurs questions à propos de l'iPad Pro 9.7. 
Voulant d'abord m'orienter à acheter le nouvelle IPhone 7 en noir de jais (je posssede le 6S), je me suis remis un peu en question à propos de l'utilité de changer d'iPhone 

Je me tourne donc vers l'achat d'un nouvel iPad. 

Mon utilisation est principalement orienté vers la lecture (livres, pdf, ainsi que mes cours (médecine)). J'ai actuellement un IPad Air 2, qui fonctionne parfaitement. Seulement au bout d'un moment de lecture, mes yeux fatiguent pas mal. 

J'aimerais donc savoir, si le modèle pro, est mieux pour la lecture ?! 

Merci d'avance, 
Bon week-end


----------



## lome_bbrr (10 Octobre 2016)

d'une expérience perso, la lecture sur écran fatigue toujours. (sauf peut être les liseuses à écrans type noir et blanc)
Sinon essaie d'activer le mode nuit. Ce qui fatigue le plus les yeux est la lumière bleue des écrans. Donc tu vas avoir quelque chose de plus rougeatre mais qui te fatigueras moins.
Et sinon une bonne imprimante laser ?

changer d'ipad pour ça serait un peu dommage je trouve (avis totalement perso).


----------



## ibabar (10 Octobre 2016)

lome_bbrr a dit:


> changer d'ipad pour ça serait un peu dommage je trouve (avis totalement perso).


+1

Le mode nuit est très agréable mais ne résout pas totalement la fatigue oculaire qui est surtout liée à l'écran rétro-éclairé, vs effectivement l'écran e-ink des liseuses. Pour reformuler: une liseuse n'envoie pas de lumière vers ton visage. La seule lumière étant d'ailleurs l'éclairage tout autour mais dirigée vers le texte, vers l'écran et pas venant de l'écran vers le visage.

La lumière bleue détraque davantage l'horloge interne, perturbant l'endormissement mais n'est pas liée directement à la fatigue (au sens yeux qui brûlent, qui rougissent).

Dans les différents conseils:
_ Ne pas hésiter à allumer de la lumière ambiante: lire dans le noir est une horreur pour les yeux
_ Baisser la luminosité de l'écran (l'affichage True Tone est sympa et améliore le confort en plein jour mais ne résoudra pas le problème de fatigue: c'est plus le Night Shift en effet)
_ Consulter un ophtalmo: ça peut être bêtement un léger astigmatisme ou hypermétropie qui peut suffire à te gêner (j'étais opticien durant 15 ans  )
_ Faire des pauses régulièrement en fixant un point au loin: même sans correction optique, on peut flinguer sa convergence en bossant de nombreuses heures en vision de près. L'accomodation est liée au cristallin et s'ajuste automatiquement, mais la convergence est liée aux muscles et peut ne pas être décompensée aussi vite (le principe d'un muscle qui ne revient pas au repos instantanément)
_ Allonger la distance de lecture (pour soulager cela justement) en augmentant la taille des caractères pour compenser

Pour moi la taille idéale c'est l'iPad Mini qui peut tenir dans une main, qui n'est pas lourd et qui, par rapport à un iPhone Plus, évite de zoomer sans arrêt et offre un ratio 4/3 bien plus agréable que le 16/9
J'ai essayé récemment à la FNAC un Kobo Aura One: https://fr.kobobooks.com/products/kobo-aura-one
Ils se sont mis au Night Shift aussi (à mon avis qui ne sert pas à grand chose sur une liseuse). La taille est parfaite car identique à un iPad Mini (vs les liseuses classiques qui font généralement 6'', exactement la même hauteur qu'un iPhone Plus, mais un poil plus large).
Ce qui me gêne (j'avais acheté un Kindle, rendu au bout de 3 semaines de test), c'est le contraste que je trouve vraiment pourri: le fond "blanc" est bien plus agréable qu'un LCD effectivement mais j'ai l'impression que le texte est gris foncé et pas noir!
L'autre défaut majeur est la lenteur extrême des liseuses: pas gênant pour un ebook (tourner la page) mais dramatique pour un PDF (il faut juste oublier le zoom, c'est pathétique)


----------



## lome_bbrr (10 Octobre 2016)

@ibabar super développement 
Et je confirme la nécessité de regarder un point au loin. 
Je suis toute la journée sur écran et ai pris l'habitude de faire ça toutes les heures environ. 
Et j'avoue que souvent jai du mal à faire ma "mise au point oculaire". Je sens mes muscles oculaires (je ne connais pas le terme exact) qui ont du mal à se  décontracter.


----------



## ibabar (10 Octobre 2016)

lome_bbrr a dit:


> Et j'avoue que souvent jai du mal à faire ma "mise au point oculaire". Je sens mes muscles oculaires (je ne connais pas le terme exact) qui ont du mal à se décontracter.


Pour vulgariser un peu, il y a 2 systèmes étroitement liés: l'accomodation (pour adapter la puissance, comme un autofocus d'appareil photo) et la convergence (pour adapter la distance, comme un zoom d'appareil photo).
En vision de près, tu actionnes donc les 2 mais quand tu relâches, le focus se refait (à peu près normalement) mais le relâchement musculaire pas forcément (et les 2 étant liés, tu peux dans les cas extrêmes créer une myopie artificielle, dite "myopie accomodative").
Pas de solution miracle. Les exercices d'orthoptie peuvent aider mais ce n'est pas la panacée.

A ce propos, j'avais fait un test: lire sur mon écran de TV. Assez simple à réaliser: il suffit de faire de la recopie d'écran de son iPhone (ou iPad) via Airplay.
La lecture est agréable, on peut se mettre en mode sépia sur iBooks pour plus de douceur, et tourner les pages (ou défiler) depuis l'iPhone (sans même le regarder). Ca évite de fixer un point au près (pour rappel, "l'infini" en optique est normalisé à 5m, donc un écran à 2 ou 3m c'est nettement moins fatiguant qu'un écran à 30 ou 40cm) et ça soulage les bras.
Le problème est plus côté iPhone qui chauffe beaucoup.
Que j'aimerais qu'Apple porte iBooks sur l'Apple TV, et la télécommande s'y prêterait très bien.


----------



## lome_bbrr (11 Octobre 2016)

Merci pour ces explications. 
Je n'avais jamais pensé à lire sur ma TV ^^
Je ne suis pas vraiment adepte du livre dématérialisépour l'instant mais qui sait...


----------



## SpartanLeonidas (30 Octobre 2016)

Je ne pense vraiment pas que passer d'un iPad Air 2 à un pro 9.7 pouces soit une bonne idée comme ma dit un vendeur à l'Apple Store même passé d'un iPad Air à un iPad Pro de 9.7 c'est pas un changement réellement utile par contre la version 12.9 oui !
Après je pense pas que ca change quoi que ce soit pour tes yeux.


----------



## Alias (21 Décembre 2016)

Ma femme a un Air et moi un Pro, aucune différence au niveau de la lecture.


----------

